# Latin Inspired Rock Music Remembered by Seniors



## SeaBreeze (Jan 18, 2015)

This thread is for any Latin inspired music past or present, please add any of your favorites.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## AprilT (Jan 18, 2015)

I have the music disk







It feels very different when you hear it with just the artist and their instruments.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 27, 2016)

I was born too late but it began with Tito Puente and then became Ray Barretto, didn't understand what I was hearing but Ray wuz de bomb..."Tomorrow Live"


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 28, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I was born too late but it began with Tito Puente and then became Ray Barretto, didn't understand what I was hearing but Ray wuz de bomb..."Tomorrow Live"



I'm not familiar with them Fur, but the sound is good!


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 29, 2017)

Just happened to hear this on the TV last night and remember hearing it played on rock stations back in the early 70s.  I don't even think it was FM, I think it was AM at the time.


----------

